
Elon Musk says 'pedo guy' tweet did not suggest cave diver was a pedophile - basseq
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-musk-lawsuit-idUSKBN1W12BP
======
Someone1234
Does Musk not have lawyers? How did they let him release a statement calling
the person suing him for defamation a "creepy old man?" That's further
defamation!

This statement hasn't at all helped the situation. Musk should settle ASAP.
The original tweet(s) in context are completely untenable and this _defense_
has only further worsened the situation for Musk.

Musk falsely calling him a "child rapist" to Buzzfeed News based on an
erroneous private investigator report only worsens the circumstance, as do
Musk's tweets effectively claiming it was true unless a lawsuit for defamation
was conducted.

If I was on a jury, and there's no proof these claims are factually true, Musk
is losing every time.

~~~
loceng
His lawyers AFAIK were fighting the defamation suit claiming it's protected
speech, free speech - it's his opinion, and that no one would genuinely
believe that Elon has some special knowledge that any reasonable person would
believe was a statement of truth; I certainly didn't think Elon had any
credibility to that statement, it just made him look like he was having a
temper tantrum.

Not sure why he's no longer sticking to that narrative or if his lawyers have
changed their narrative too?

~~~
addisonl
Someone needs to tell his lawyers the 1st amendment protects you from the
government, not from getting sued for defamation.

~~~
dragonwriter
The first amendment does protect you from being sued (legal judgements are
government action), but the scope of that protection in the case of defamation
may not be as broad as Musk wants it to be.

